# The skinny jab anyone seen this?



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

As above. Loads of celebs having this injection. Reviews all good. My gf friend has been havin them and she is dropping lbs fast!

But when I looked it up sounds like it's just summit that controls your appetite a little. And the main site keeps going on about starvation mode makes me think they don't no what there talking about.

Have a look guys trying to talk my gf out of this bs

https://www.skinnyjab.co.uk/about

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-3628486/How-skinny-hormone-jab-end-obesity-10-years-revolutionary-injection-reduces-hunger-third.html


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

The Daily Mail article at least sounds legit. In that if an injection really can cause people to eat less by making them less hungry then this will obviously 'work'. I've not looked into whether injecting those hormones works or not.

Is the other link definitely for the same product? I agree that link sounds like it was written by someone who doesn't know quite what they're talking about.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Yes mate, the product is called Aqualyx injections. Just been doing more reading. What I like the sound of is it kills the fat cells in stubborn fat areas! And fat won't come back in them areas treated. So in short it's like a spot fat reduction tool as well

Also there saying it will soon be available on the NHS for prescription.

I may even enquire about it for my stubborn fat that's behind my nipples lol. Even when I got to 10% bf once! My nips still looked puffy while not erected, not gyno no lumps just stubborn fatty tissue that's annoyed me for the past 10 years!


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> The Daily Mail article at least sounds legit


 sounds legit! The mail do like a good health story, shame I refuse to read it as I'm likely missing out.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Hang on think got that wrong more digging and the drug is called Liraglutide I think!


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Right so the aqualyx jab is different to the skinnyjab that's in them links above.

The skinny jab sounds like its just mainly a appetite suppressing drug

aqualyx is for stubborn fat. And sounds very affective! Will look into this for myself.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Sasnak said:


> sounds legit! The mail do like a good health story, shame I refuse to read it as I'm likely missing out.


 I chose my words carefully  .


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Sounds similar to what the peptide HGH FRAG 176-191 does.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Etoboss said:


> Yes mate, the product is called Aqualyx injections. Just been doing more reading. What I like the sound of is it kills the fat cells in stubborn fat areas! And fat won't come back in them areas treated. So in short it's like a spot fat reduction tool as well
> 
> Also there saying it will soon be available on the NHS for prescription.
> 
> I may even enquire about it for my stubborn fat that's behind my nipples lol. Even when I got to 10% bf once! My nips still looked puffy while not erected, not gyno no lumps just stubborn fatty tissue that's annoyed me for the past 10 years!


 Nothing can kill fat cells mate. If the product claims so, it would be garbage


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Well the jab has synthetic PYY in it, PYY being one of the primary satiety peptides within the body, so the one discussed in the Mail article seems legit. Surprised that synthetic leptin hasn't also been developed yet, at least to my knowledge. I imagine those two combined would be a very powerful appetite suppressant.

Either way, there's no mention of what the product actually is on this SkinnyJab website or what's in it. Quite tempted to ring them up and ask them specifics about the product, no doubt though they won't discuss that unless you see them on a face-to-face consultation.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Surprised that synthetic leptin hasn't also been developed yet, at least to my knowledge.


 As I understand it, the problem is it's hugely expensive and doesn't generally work. The latter being because I think leptin resistance is the bigger problem in obesity, rather than leptin levels being low.

Edit: this was why I was careful above to say I hadn't looked into evidence for whether injecting the other named hormones actually works (despite its sounding logical, just like leptin).


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> As I understand it, the problem is it's hugely expensive and doesn't generally work. The latter being because I think leptin resistance is the bigger problem in obesity, rather than leptin levels being low.
> 
> Edit: this was why I was careful above to say I hadn't looked into evidence for whether injecting the other named hormones actually works (despite its sounding logical, just like leptin).


 Same boat as me there then, I've not heavily researched it at all :lol:


----------

